# My filter is making SO MUCH noise; one fish died?! HELP PLEASE



## nayrocks719 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm super busy tonight and I came home from school to a dead Australian Rainbowfish and a really loud filter.

I changed my filter and added more water into the tank but this didn't solve anything. The biowheel seemed to be moving somewhat slow. I took a cup and scooped water and poured it into the filter and that seemed to solve the problem and speed up the biowheel, but after about a minute (at the most) the sound would come back. 

My other two Australian Rainbowfish are breathing harder than normal and this has put me in panic mode. My cherry barbs and other fish are all behaving normally. 

The fishtank is currently shut off. What can I do to solve this problem, and will it affect my other fish? Thank you so much


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

What is the tank size?

Is there enough water going into the filter? I used a biowheel for a bit and it would make a weird noise if it didn't have enough water for the pump to use.

Also have you tested the water? Could be ammonia or something.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

My hang on back filters will do that if the power goes out and the water drains out. Turn the tank back on and add water to the filter until its running from the filter into the tank that always works for me.
As for the fish death and the rainbows breathing hard that could be the ammonia levels are up. Test the water if you have a good kit not the strip kind if you don't I would go ahead and do a partial water change.
Edit to add welcome to the forum.


----------

